# Filing for Social Security



## Mike CHS (Apr 3, 2011)

I will get my information from the SSA but quick answers are always received on HT.  I probably should have started researching before now but I decided to file for Social Security in the next couple of months and gave notice to my employer yesterday. The question is - Is there any advantage to going to a Social Security Office to start the process or can you do it all on line?

I won't be 66 until October if that makes any difference.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Mike CHS said:


> I will get my information from the SSA but quick answers are always received on HT.  I probably should have started researching before now but I decided to file for Social Security in the next couple of months and gave notice to my employer yesterday. The question is - Is there any advantage to going to a Social Security Office to start the process or can you do it all on line?
> 
> I won't be 66 until October if that makes any difference.


I did it on line and was pretty easy..


----------



## country4sooz (Mar 28, 2006)

how far in advance of your desired retirement date should you start filing?


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

country4sooz said:


> how far in advance of your desired retirement date should you start filing?


Maximum of 4 months.

Applying for Benefits on Line


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 3, 2011)

I still need to find out how they assess benefits once you stop working but I saw the forms to fill out a little while ago.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

po boy said:


> I did it on line and was pretty easy..


Same here. Everything looked good so they didn't make me go to a local office to verify. I've been drawing SS for almost 4 years and have never been to a local SS office.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Mike CHS said:


> I still need to find out how they assess benefits once you stop working but I saw the forms to fill out a little while ago.


Not sure what you are asking.

Your benefits are based on your earnings. If you stop work a few months before you apply, it would not reduce your benefits.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I did it on line and then had to take a copy of my divorce certificate to the local office since I also qualified for survivor benefits. They wouldn't accept a copy and I wasn't willing to send the original through the mail. But that is the only time I've been to the local office. It was a very painless process, unlike a lot of dealings with the government.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I just filled out my application for SS today online. It was VERY easy I thought. Just make sure that you have all the necessary info that you need and the web site will tell you that.


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 3, 2011)

I did go ahead and fill it out and found it was pretty user friendly.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Mike CHS said:


> I will get my information from the SSA but quick answers are always received on HT.  I probably should have started researching before now but I decided to file for Social Security in the next couple of months and gave notice to my employer yesterday. The question is - Is there any advantage to going to a Social Security Office to start the process or can you do it all on line?
> 
> I won't be 66 until October if that makes any difference.


If you attempt to do it online, it may or may not work. It all depends if any scammer has already set up your SSA online account to their own debit card accounts.

One of the local tech news reporters said that due to the economy many employees of health care services with access to your personal information could compile the data required to reroute your benefits and lock you out of the "MySSA" online services.

Of 5 recent retirees I know of who have attempted setting up online accounts, one had her account locked due to a crash and two found their online accounts already established and had to go to their local offices to file scam reports , apply for new numbers and if lucky will get their pensions straightened out within a few months.

The two who were able to successfully navigate the MY SSA online system selected some sort of added security level to better close any backdoor accessing by scammers.

Also last week , a 83 year old who has no internet and considers her calculator a computer asked me if I thought the My SSA backdoor hack could put her existing retirement deposits at risk of hackers and all I could tell her was that she may want to visit her local office or call the 800 number where folks can speak to a agent and explain that she is not one to use computers and if there is a way to electronic access block her account.

This weekend she told me that she had to call the SSA two or three times before she got an agent to verify that her account was My SSA electronic access blocked and she would receive notification via USPS in 7 to 10 days that the only way she will have access to her SSA pension is via the traditional in person at a local office or via telephone contact initiated by her with the security questions she has been familiar with since she started requesting her potential pension status reports via mail when she was in her mid 50s.

Ironically the last SSA agent who she was able to speak to without their computerized PBX dropping her made from landline call apologized to her that she had to call back multiple times "because the computer system that controls the SSA phone system had been locking up more than usual as the recent increase in the drive to go online started." :hrm:

When she asked me if I knew if the same computer servers control the SSA phones also controls the online stuff the local news said could easily be phished and hijacked and all I could say was I didn't know if it would be around when I reached the age to qualify while reminding her I went out to pasture on my investments and my company pension when they bought my contract out. :shrug:

I chuckled when the old woman said if her pension isn't deposited as it has been since she retired from her bookkeeping job she wanted me to drive her to the local SSA office to keep her company in the waiting room. 


Here is an article from the upcoming issue of Bottom Line newsletter discussing the same stuff the morning news tech geek was talking about how to increase your online SSA information from scammers/hackers/bottom feeders.

http://bottomlinepersonal.com/5-worst-social-security-scams/

Hope this helps in your choice of options.


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 3, 2011)

I am setting up an appointment for next week to go in the their office. My online account says it doesn't match the info that I provided online se we shall see why that is.


----------



## WoodsDweller (Jun 15, 2016)

What happens if you work from age 16 to 40 and then retire and do nothing until SS age eligibility? How bad does that hurt your benefits? Lol


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

MOSTBCWT01 said:


> What happens if you work from age 16 to 40 and then retire and do nothing until SS age eligibility? How bad does that hurt your benefits? Lol


The way the law is setup now it won't hurt you, unless you anticipate working and your salary increasing. The current benefit is based on the 10-year window of your highest earnings, not the cumulative salary during your entire working life. So if your 10 years of highest earnings have already occurred then your benefit is already set, unless they change the law of course.

Since inflation is usually anticipated, increasing most salaries over time, the 10 highest year window is usually the last 10 years in the workforce. That's why most people do better with SS by working to retirement age. And, of course, you earn money and have savings & pension opportunities by continuing to work.


----------



## WoodsDweller (Jun 15, 2016)

Nevada said:


> The way the law is setup now it won't hurt you, unless you anticipate working and your salary increasing. The current benefit is based on the 10-year window of your highest earnings, not the cumulative salary during your entire working life. So if your 10 years of highest earnings have already occurred then your benefit is already set, unless they change the law of course.
> 
> Since inflation is usually anticipated, increasing most salaries over time, the 10 highest year window is usually the last 10 years in the workforce. That's why most people do better with SS by working to retirement age. And, of course, you earn money and have savings & pension opportunities by continuing to work.



Thanks. My highest 10 was ages 30-40. I retired. I will likely never reenter the work force on that level again. Mostly just do a little part time or self employment work at a very meager yearly income level. I just live simple and don't need much money. Was just kinda curious what would happen at age 62 or 66/67 if I never worked again. I've got my 40 credits easily.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

MOSTBCWT01 said:


> Thanks. My highest 10 was ages 30-40. I retired. I will likely never reenter the work force on that level again. Mostly just do a little part time or self employment work at a very meager yearly income level. I just live simple and don't need much money. Was just kinda curious what would happen at age 62 or 66/67 if I never worked again. I've got my 40 credits easily.


You should be pleased with your SS benefit.

Of course retiring at 62 rather than 66/67 is another discussion. Most people base that on health. Those in better health tend to wait for 66/67, while people with health problems figure that they should start drawing sooner rather than later in order to get their fair share back.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

I have a question too. I don't plan on living in the US within the next 8 years. I'm 38 now and plan on working where I will be settling. Do I still receive my SS at retirement?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

no really said:


> I have a question too. I don't plan on living in the US within the next 8 years. I'm 38 now and plan on working where I will be settling. Do I still receive my SS at retirement?


Yes, but if you don't contribute to FICA in the other country your SS benefit won't reflect those new earnings. But you are fully vested in the SS plan for the years you already contributed, and can receive SS regardless of where you live.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks Nevada, I like to plan ahead.


----------



## WoodsDweller (Jun 15, 2016)

Nevada said:


> You should be pleased with your SS benefit.
> 
> Of course retiring at 62 rather than 66/67 is another discussion. Most people base that on health. Those in better health tend to wait for 66/67, while people with health problems figure that they should start drawing sooner rather than later in order to get their fair share back.



When I say my highest 10 years was 30-40 we are still talking law enforcement salary so in the big picture it really probably isn't high at all. Lmao

What would my monthly benefit likely be an how would they figure it? Thanks again


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

no really said:


> Thanks Nevada, I like to plan ahead.


I remember how I thought about SS when I was 30 or 40. It seemed like it was too far away to be useful to me. Moreover, baby boomers were paying more into FICA than was going out, and congress was just taking it. I felt a lot better about contributing to FICA when congress at least left an IOU when they "borrowed" funds.

But your SS benefit amount will probably surprise you at retirement. Most think it's a lot more than they imagined it might be. That's because you get funds paid in by people who died younger and never drew anything. Moreover, benefits are indexed for inflation, so even if you stop working right now your benefit continues to increase. As I said, you'll probably be surprised at the amount.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

I like surprises as long as they are the good kind. I will continue working but it will be in my new area. Not sure about the benefit of continuing paying in after I leave.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

MOSTBCWT01 said:


> What would my monthly benefit likely be an how would they figure it? Thanks again


There's really no way to do that without making a lot of baseless assumptions. Your actual benefit amount will depend more on what inflation rate we see in the next 25 years than your FICA contributions. It's too far out to make projections.

Look at it this way, inflation could easily make a $10 contribution today worth $100 in 25 years (2041 dollars). So whether your contributed $10 or $15 isn't nearly as big of a factor as whether 25 years of inflation increases that dollar amount by 5 times or 10 times. We just don't know.


----------



## WoodsDweller (Jun 15, 2016)

Nevada said:


> There's really no way to do that without making a lot of baseless assumptions. Your actual benefit amount will depend more on what inflation rate we see in the next 25 years than your FICA contributions. It's too far out to make projections.



Thank you kind sir


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Nevada said:


> The way the law is setup now it won't hurt you, unless you anticipate working and your salary increasing. The current benefit is based on the 10-year window of your highest earnings, not the cumulative salary during your entire working life. So if your 10 years of highest earnings have already occurred then your benefit is already set, unless they change the law of course.
> 
> Since inflation is usually anticipated, increasing most salaries over time, the 10 highest year window is usually the last 10 years in the workforce. That's why most people do better with SS by working to retirement age. And, of course, you earn money and have savings & pension opportunities by continuing to work.


This is dangerous and totally misleading information, with absolutely no basis in reality. Unfortunately, it's generally accepted by people who then get a nasty surprise. Here, from the SSA itself: 
*We use the highest 35 years of indexed earnings in a benefit computation*. The dropped indexed amounts are shown in red. Below the indexed earnings are the sums for the highest 35 years of indexed earnings and the corresponding average monthly amounts of such earnings. (The average is the result of dividing the sum of the 35 highest amounts by the number of months in 35 years.) Such an average is called an "average indexed monthly earnings" (AIME).

From https://www.ssa.gov/OACT/ProgData/retirebenefit1.html , one of the thousands of documents you can find referencing the 35 years. If you work 20 years, that income will be added together and divided by 35 anyway. In order to qualify for SS retirement, you have to have 10 years(40 quarters) minimum of work. In order to qualify for SSDI, 5 years, or 20 quarters of those must have been during the 10 years immediately preceding your application for SSDI. 

Please research the rules before you make wild statements.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

WoodsDweller said:


> When I say my highest 10 years was 30-40 we are still talking law enforcement salary so in the big picture it really probably isn't high at all. Lmao
> 
> What would my monthly benefit likely be an how would they figure it? Thanks again


You can find that out by requesting a summary of benefits from SS. They used to send it out every few years, but stopped doing it.


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 3, 2011)

In case someone doesn't know it you can create an account on the Social Security site and see your history and estimated payment to you upon starting to draw. My first payment to me was this month and it was exactly what was forecast on the site several months ago. I wasn't sure exactly when I would start drawing since my actual retirement date was not firm when I applied.

https://www.ssa.gov/myaccount/


----------

